

U.S. Air Force Built 500 Teraflop Supercomputer With 1760 PlayStation 3s - mrpixel
http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123233543

======
DupDetector
Same story, different source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2000040> \- techeye.net - Many comments

This source is probably more definitive.

